# Burgess vs Doflamingo



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 29, 2018)

So Burgess lasted 20 minutes vs Sabo (though he did no damage).

But now we know the astronomical difference between First Mates and Doffy. Who wins?


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2018)

i dont think Sabo was even fully serious

I think he was toying with his food .. also we're not 100% sure how strong pre-Mera Sabo is



Doffy


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> i dont think Sabo was even fully serious
> 
> I think he was toying with his food .. also we're not 100% sure how strong pre-Mera Sabo is
> 
> ...


 Sabo had the Mera Mera


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Jun 29, 2018)

against Burgess ? really ?


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 29, 2018)

The Burgess that snuck into Dressrosa goes down to Dofla definitively IMHO, but he'll probably be able to push Doffy into Awakening mode in the process.

Blackbeard's core crew at least is presumably in a major state of dynamism right now, very akin to their captain in some respect(s): I do think Jesus the next time he gets majorly spotlit, unless he's destined to square off against a non-M3 calibre foe, to have surpassed the Heavenly Yaksha.

Really though, at the end of the day, this is just my bias for Dofla as the obvious best villain of the series thus so far speaking out; that, and not considering even Mera Mera Sabo to be *leagues* beyond him as a powerhouse.

But for the time being: Doffy, high difficulty.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 29, 2018)

Shiba D. Inu said:


> against Burgess ? really ?


 yupperino



KaiserWombat said:


> The Burgess that snuck into Dressrosa goes down to Dofla definitively IMHO, but he'll probably be able to push Doffy into Awakening mode in the process.
> 
> Blackbeard's core crew at least is presumably in a major state of dynamism right now, very akin to their captain in some respect(s): I do think Jesus the next time he gets majorly spotlit, unless he's destined to square off against a non-M3 calibre foe, to have surpassed the Heavenly Yaksha.
> 
> ...


 I'm 90% sure Burgess will fight Franky, their body types are incredibly similar


----------



## KaiserWombat (Jun 29, 2018)

Yeah, Franky makes a lot of sense, would be my go-to choice also: probably a longshot for Sanji, but he's the only other SH I can feasibly see Burgess grappling on Raftel.

I do admittedly struggle to see even EoS Franky as being significantly more powerful than Dofla tbh, but that's more down on Oda's even greater widening of the gap between the Straw Hats in power ranking since the timeskip.


----------



## Gohara (Jun 29, 2018)

Doflamingo's character wins that match up without a problem in my opinion because of likely superior haki and significantly superior versatility.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 30, 2018)

Doflamingo no diffs.


----------



## charles101 (Jun 30, 2018)

Doflamingo wins mid(high)-High(low) diff for now. And I'm being nice to Burgess.


----------



## Richard Lionheart (Jun 30, 2018)

Burgess is weaker than Vergo,lol.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jun 30, 2018)

How exactly is Burgess pushing Doflamingo over low diff? Did i miss his parasite counter? I would understand something like mid diff on a restricted Doffy but unrestricted he obliterates Burgess with no diff. Parasite, Awakening, String Clones, Overheat, flight, superior mobility and versatility on top of superior statd and Haki i see Burgess pushing him to low diff at best and even that is incredibly generous.


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jun 30, 2018)

Legendary Pervert said:


> Burgess is weaker than Vergo,lol.


 Burgess lasted longer against Sabo than Vergo did vs Law


----------



## MYJC (Jul 1, 2018)

Doffy low diffs. 

He's superior to Burgess is every area (haki, DF powers, versatility, speed, reaction, etc.) other than brute strength and that's not going to cut it.


----------



## Luke (Jul 1, 2018)

Doflamingo beats Burgess with mid difficulty. Well, Dressrossa Burgess anyway. Current Burgess might be a different story.


----------



## Shrike (Jul 1, 2018)

DD is one of the two people we have seen so far to have an Awakening, ppl underestimate him. Doffy obliterates Burgess.


----------



## DoctorLaw (Jul 2, 2018)

There’s actually a strong case that Vergo can beat him, and Doflamingo low diffed the guy that no diffed him.

I’m going with Doflamingo


----------



## trance (Jul 2, 2018)

parasite is strong enough to fully restrain jozu who is basically burgess on roids

gg mr. store


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 2, 2018)

DoctorLaw said:


> There’s actually a strong case that Vergo can beat him, and Doflamingo low diffed the guy that no diffed him.
> 
> I’m going with Doflamingo


 There is no case for Vergo > Burgess.

Burgess lasted 20 minutes vs Sabo.
Vergo lasted way less vsaw who is weaker than Sabo 

OT: I'm restricting Parasite.

I also have a hard time seeing Doffy do anything to Sabo, the gap between him and first mates is insane. So Burgess not doing anything shouldn't matter 

Katakuri >>> Infinite G4 Luffy (post Cracker fight) > Infinite G4 Luffy (Beginning of WCI) > Infinite G4 Luffy (Dressrosa)


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 3, 2018)

With the difference that Sabo is not a Yonkou FM and his portrayal was really poor during Dressrosa.


----------



## Quipchaque (Jul 5, 2018)

Legendary Pervert said:


> Burgess is weaker than Vergo,lol.



I wouldn´t bet on that. Burgess didn´t even use haki on-panel and Sabo was destroying a vice-admiral (like Vergo) in like half a min while it took forever to properly put down Burgess. Imo Burgess could be just as easily stronger than Vergo, we simply don´t know.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2018)

Legendary Pervert said:


> Burgess is weaker than Vergo,lol.



I wouldn't bet on that.

Smoker's COA was enough to hurt Vergo.  Burgess clashed head on with a dragon fist from sabo.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raiden34 (Jul 5, 2018)

Doffy needs awakening to take down Burgess. It's no lower than high-diff. The guy is immensely strong enough to impress Koala and extremely durable, even survived a raged Sabo's finishing move and found the Revolutionary base.


----------



## Extravlad (Jul 5, 2018)

Dressrosa Sabo isn't firstmate level.

Doffy stomps Burgess.


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 5, 2018)

Erkan12 said:


> Doffy needs awakening to take down Burgess. It's no lower than high-diff. The guy is immensely strong enough to impress Koala and extremely durable, even survived a raged Sabo's finishing move and found the Revolutionary base.



parasite seems fine enough.


----------



## trance (Jul 6, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> parasite seems fine enough.



op restricted it


----------



## Canute87 (Jul 6, 2018)

redrum said:


> op restricted it



fuck.


awakening then.


----------



## TheWiggian (Jul 6, 2018)

Awakening brutally pierces holes into Burgess and he can't do shit against it. Doffy still stomps even with parasite restricted


----------



## Shrike (Jul 6, 2018)

What Awakening? Burgess does a lariat, named move, slices a building. Doffy just kicks and slices three castle towers (that's before getting Gamma Knifed to shit tho). Even in physical feats Doffy shits on Burgess. Overheat, Billow White, Athlete, Spider Web and not to mention a goddamn clone and his general tankiness - should be more than enough. God Thread is overkill.


----------



## trance (Jul 7, 2018)

Canute87 said:


> fuck.
> 
> 
> awakening then.



awakening is overkill tho imho


----------



## Sherlōck (Jul 7, 2018)

Burgess at best beats G2/G3 Luffy with high difficulty & pre GK Mingo was toying with G2/G3 Luffy.

Mingo wins with mid difficulty.


----------



## Quikdraw7777 (Jul 17, 2018)

Burgess offensively, has nothing comparable to G4 Boundman....

....and he's likely slower than G2....


Why does Doflamingo require Awakening?


----------

